# 520 project



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I got the grill screens installed & some minor welding done. My bolt kit came in missing a couple bolts but the nose is installed. I broke a carriage bolt for the tank mounts so I didn't get the hood on.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Keep updates coming.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like it is coming along real nice! You need to get 'er done to make room for more toys!!


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

When I built the 40 x 40 building in 1990 I thought I would never fill it. Ha, I even have a double garage full besides!


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

Well I proved what a knot head I can be. I got the nose ready & installed last weekend. Tonight I decided to throw the hood on after prepping the tank. It took me a minute or two to realize that the hood has to be installed first, so off came the nose & steering shaft. Luckily my wife & I could push down on the seat far enough to pull the shaft out. I guess I'll remember next time.


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

We had a cool evening so I got busy & put the sheet metal on. I fueled her up & cranked her over, it was great to hear that 2 cylinder come to life. I need a new sediment bowl gasket & rear combo light has a short to fix. As soon as I get the calcium pumped out & new rear tubes installed it's off to the body shop. I have a month to get everything ready for the Diller picnic!


----------

